# Best Algea Eater?



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

Hi i was wondering whats the best alge eater for my tank? Its a 20g long. I curentely have a common Pelico but hes geting to big and ill have to trade him in (i like Ted ) I ned one that stays small... I saw some that i think are realy nice "Panda cories" or something. Would this be ok? I realy dont know....

Also what type of Alge eater can go in with Cichlids? Kus i think im geting some for a 30g tank thams every one


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2006)

The best algae eater for a long 20g is otto's and for that size tank I'd get 4 of them. Just a tip have the person netting them out get the fattest otto's and if he gets one that is skinny tell him to take it out and get a fatter one.


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

Can you show me a picture of one?


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2006)

Here is a pic of one right here http://tnb.aau.dk/~anette/fish/otto/800x600/otto000-800x600.JPG


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

If you can find them, pitbull plecos are great. I love mine. And they stay small. You could have a couple in a 20g.


----------



## violet (Mar 17, 2006)

My personal favorite is the readily available bushynose pleco (dwarf bristlenose ancistrus). You will only need one, they are probably going to be tolerant of a lot wider range of water conditions and stay a reasonable size at 4" give or take. Who doesn't love a pleco? 

violet


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Bushynosed (bristlenosed), pitbull (bulldog, rubberlipped) plecos are nice and stay under 5 inches. Ottos are great but can be hard to keep.

But the best algae eater is an abundance of macrophytes


----------

